# Polarization



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Guys, this is probably a battle many of you have solved so i'll ask to see if there's an easy answer.

I've never worn sunglasses but the eye doctor has been on me to start.

I know when I do make myself wear them, I like polarization for the glare reduction.

only thing, Furuno ALSO likes polarization and their screens are polarized (I guess) with my sunglasses on, it makes the screen very difficult to see. If I turn my head sideways, then its perfectly clear (90 degrees over)

I know, I know, before you say it, drive on your side ( while it is funny, it doesn't seem practical) I have actually considered mounting my bottom machine "sideways"

I know there are non-polarized sun glasses but I don't like their results as well, 

Is there a unpolarizing screen you can put on the Furuno?

thanks


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been wondering the same thing. There are films out there but haven't tried them myself. Let us know.
http://www.nushield.com/index.php


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting question and I would like to hear the answer also. I usually just raise my sunglasses up on my forehead to read screens.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you look straight on it will make it visible. If you look from the side or tilt your hear it will black out. To prove that take two polarized pair of glasses and look through them both the same, now rotate one pair vertical and one pair horizontal. Instant black out.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually, at least on Furuno, you're exactly wrong. Mine, (both of my Furuno Devices) when you look straight on with head straight up, they black out....turn your head 90 Like you're laying on your side, it's completely clear but it's hard for me to drive with my head tilted 90 over.



lobsterman said:


> If you look straight on it will make it visible. If you look from the side or tilt your hear it will black out. To prove that take two polarized pair of glasses and look through them both the same, now rotate one pair vertical and one pair horizontal. Instant black out.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Your Furuno is not polarized. It's the LCD technology of the display that is preventing you from looking directly at your display. Also something you might find is that the higher the quality sunglasses you purchase, the less of a problem you may have. I would suggest looking at the websites for your preferred sunglasses manufacturer to see if their polarized glass quality is optimized for marine electronics.
Or
You will most likely have to just suck it up and flip your glasses up and take a peak at your display.

P.s. There is no such device as a unpolarizing filter as far as I know.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> Actually, at least on Furuno, you're exactly wrong. Mine, (both of my Furuno Devices) when you look straight on with head straight up, they black out....turn your head 90 Like you're laying on your side, it's completely clear but it's hard for me to drive with my head tilted 90 over.


That's wild because my Furuno is the opposite with mu Costas. I can look straight on with no problem, look at an angle or side ways and it blacks out.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You need to wear polarized sunglasses all the time!

I didn't when I was young and playing, working, and sometimes fishing outside. Now at 59 years old I have "floaters" in both eyes and my left eye flashes a bright light in the corner at times. The Doctor told me is from being in the sunlight too much.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> You need to wear polarized sunglasses all the time!
> 
> I didn't when I was young and playing, working, and sometimes fishing outside. Now at 59 years old I have "floaters" in both eyes and my left eye flashes a bright light in the corner at times. The Doctor told me is from being in the sunlight too much.


Same with me. Dr. said I sun burnt my eyes


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I have that problem with gas pumps -- can't read the things with sunglasses on (RayBan polarized) and have to take them off to get gasoline. Never had an issue with fishfinders though.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Polarized sunglasses suck for riding four wheelers. Polarization blocks the glare that lets you see spider webs.


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

I have to have readers and found a pair at Bass Pro that the reader part isn't dark. That has cut my frustration in half.


----------

